# Advice on homemade foam backgrounds



## Dannyboi (Dec 16, 2010)

I have been trying to make a background using expanding foam for a while now but the silicone I am using isn't sticking right any tips?


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 16, 2010)

in my experience thjo quite little of it there is lol skip the expanding foam i didnt like it at all found it alot easier to just use a scaple or stanly blade to shape foam offcuts/shapes then try useing the foam also you will find the expanding foam is quite soft compared to the styrofoam.

there are alot of other people on here that use the expanda stuff to great success do maby they can shed something on it for you.

also what are you useing the silicone for??? i used wire to make shapes then sprayed the wire "runners" with the expanda stuff to help secure it in place after it hardens no silicone was neededand it has held quite well sofar.

link to the background i made not the fancyest but was just seeing how hard it was to knock something up that is nicer then a black background 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/pygmys-new-enclosure-sofar-147786/

whatever you choose gl it was quite fun makeing mine even if it got frustrateing at times


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah I'm Using the silicon to attach cior-peat to it just like its done by the folks on Vivarium but the pics on there aren't very tutorial like.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 16, 2010)

Just like that one Anson's Vivarium but much simpler


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 16, 2010)

ah ok i just used paint then sprinkled the sand thickly over the paint when it dryed i shaked it off an repeated on next section, the paint i used was pretty thin however so the thicker the paint the more/better it will hold the coco peat. as for useing silicone i cant see why it couldnt work few things to try/check

make sure the coco peat is compleatly dry after expanding it so it aders better.
make sure the silicone is spread out well and hasnt started to cure.
press the coco peat into the silicone so it holds better.

think that should work the silicone should stick to the foam no probs or even try liquard nails maby??
if the coir peat/coco peat is compleatly dryed before trying to stick it on it will stick better as the water will block the pores of the peat.

gl and post some pix when your done


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 16, 2010)

Liquid nails is an awesome idea. The silicone i used supposedly would stick when wet but i did dry out the cior-peat to some degree. But yeah I reckon I'll use some liquid nails. Thanks for the idea I was thinking of using wood glue stupidly for a while then i remembered what happens when you soak it . instantly thought super glue but for the tanks I'm trying to make a background for the cost would be to high. I would rather steer clear of paint as its for frogs. And again Thanks for the advice. Now I just have to go shopping at bunnings oh boy Christmas havoc.


----------



## giggle (Dec 16, 2010)

Acrylic enamel paint will work perfectly for your background  Thats what I use and just about everything sticks to it. Buy the clear one its better quality. Silicone would peel off even if it does stick initially.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 16, 2010)

nice giggle i just used spraypaint lol tho i have lots of that laying around so was cheapest and easiest rout for me.

will have to remember that one for my next project can i paint it straight onto the foam or will it still need to be sealed 1st?


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks will try that if I have problems with the liquid nails. My last resort will be araldite glue aahaah


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 16, 2010)

But as I said I really want to stick the coir-peat as it just looks amazing


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like all the liqiud nails but the water based one and the metal and glass adhesive will do the job. Reckon I'll go with Selleys Liquid Nails Platinum - Selleys because the expanding foam I use is Polymethaline


----------



## giggle (Dec 16, 2010)

well you use the coir-peat over top of the acrylic enamel.  It sticks to it, just like glue. I used it to stick sand to my foam bits. Put a nice thick layer on and then put the stuff on top  Its non-toxic also.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 16, 2010)

Will try that after the liquid nails the silicon I used black acrylic enamel as well didn't get the desired results mind you it was cheap I grabbed what I first saw and left.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 17, 2010)

Giggle what's the brand of that Acrylic Enamel Paint?


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 24, 2010)

So I went into bunnings and some of those warhammer shops and asked them what they recomended. The warhammer place had people who had no idea what they were talking about but in bunnings i talked to some people and they gave me this kitchen silicon that actually worked I will post some pics when I go on the PC.


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 24, 2010)

i have done one where i had to seel it so it was water proof as it has a waterfall in it and while sealing i covered it in a peat like substrate and it worked fine here it is i have posted it everywhere but i live it haha sorry


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow thats awesome, I will start doing the waterfall when I can find the right kind of vents, I can't be bothered cutting into it and shaping it yet, I think I will make one out of mattress foam and cement next for a rock look.


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 24, 2010)

im showing off now these are one concrete and one acrylic render


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah here are a few making of pics thee one in the photo is yet to be completed as i ran out of silicon which one is which?


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 24, 2010)

turtle tank is concrete spotteds in render with snake over the top


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 24, 2010)

You are just showing off but still might as well boast with backings like those.


----------



## dossy (Dec 25, 2010)

why dnt you guys use the texture paint? its got sand like stuff mixed into the paint and asfar as i know it is also waterproof??


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 25, 2010)

Different materials for a different look.


----------



## dossy (Dec 25, 2010)

tru tru. but u could add the coco peat to it aswell, alot of people have said to mix it with sand


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 25, 2010)

But then what is the point?


----------



## dossy (Dec 25, 2010)

well insted of buying sand paint and coco peat u have the sand and paint in one and its water proof


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't use sand paint though and my results are satisfactory. Next is concrete on swag foam for my monitor enclosure because it has to be tough in-case he diggs at it. a different material for a different job the paint wouldn't be as strong.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 12, 2011)

Just one I made with some left over foam and sand. 




The first steps of another one with left over foam.


----------

